# Recent purchases from Troy Meyers



## Park Bear (Nov 16, 2006)

seedling Bulbophyllum echinolabium 'MC1952' x 'Hopbrook'
seedling Bulbophyllum biflorum 'MC11' x self
1 flask Bulbophyllum elassoglossum 'Mile High' x self 
seedling Bulbophyllum macraei 'MC725' –spontaneous
2 flasks Paphiopedilum wardii 'MC3010' x self 

One of the seedlings was in bud, but I forget which one. I just got them last night and I had to leave for a meeting and I haven't done anything with them yet. I will probably mount to bulbo seedlings.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 16, 2006)

nice selection...I know who the elassoglossum seed came from.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 16, 2006)

Just kidding PB! (I've been dying to use this pic for a while!) 
Nice pick up!! 

Jon


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> nice selection...I know who the elassoglossum seed came from.



I know Jon too. I've sent him pollen too.

The wardii 3010 is from seed I sent Troy. I'm glad that Lowell got some of these, but I can't imagine why he would want 2 flasks worth.oke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2006)

Rick said:


> I know Jon too. I've sent him pollen too.
> 
> The wardii 3010 is from seed I sent Troy. I'm glad that Lowell got some of these, but I can't imagine why he would want 2 flasks worth.oke:



We need more members. This community is just too small...oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 16, 2006)

Jon has a nice Bulbo collection...I love trading with him


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> Jon has a nice Bulbo collection...I love trading with him



You do too Ron:drool: 
That red chimney I got from you is on its second blooming now!


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 17, 2006)

Rick said:


> I know Jon too. I've sent him pollen too.
> 
> The wardii 3010 is from seed I sent Troy. I'm glad that Lowell got some of these, but I can't imagine why he would want 2 flasks worth.oke:




I want to make sure I can keep a few of them alive. Plus they are from my favorite OG.

I don't have a digital camera yet...too busy buying plants


----------

